# Fatture inesistenti ed evasione fiscale: Galliani tra gli indagati.



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Gennaio 2016)

Aggiornamento:

Ecco il comunicato ufficiale del Milan sulla questione:

*Comunicato ufficiale: La Procura della Repubblica di Napoli ha ritenuto quest'oggi di notificare ad Adriano Galliani avviso di chiusura delle indagini per una vicenda assolutamente marginale e non fondata, che troverà la sua risoluzione sia sotto il profilo tributario, sia sotto il profilo penale, in una doverosa archiviazione.

Avv. Niccolò Ghedini
Avv. Leandro Cantamessa*



Come riporta la Repubblica, sembra che stia per scoppiare un altro scandalo nel mondo del calcio. In queste ore sono in corso per ordine della Procura di Napoli delle perquisizioni e dei sequestri per i reati di *evasione fiscale e false fatturazioni*. 
Gli indagati sono 64, tra cui tra cui l'ex presidente della Juventus Jean Claude Blanc, il presidente del Napoli Aurelio De Laurentiis, Adriano Galliani, Alessandro Moggi e alcuni calciatori. 

*Attualmente le fiamme gialle stanno perquisendo gli uffici di Casa Milan.*

L'indagine della Guardia di Finanza è condotta dal procuratore aggiunto Vincenzo Piscitelli e dai pm Stefano Capuano, Vincenzo Ranieri e Danilo De Simone.

Secondo quanto riporta C&F, per le fiamme gialle esisterebbe un *radicato sistema finalizzato ad evadere le imposte*, posto in essere da ben 35 società di serie A e B, nonché da oltre un centinaio di persone fisiche, tra calciatori e loro procuratori. L'indagine è stata chiamata operazione ‘Fuorigioco’.
In particolare, sembrerebbe che il meccanismo fraudolento che è stato architettato per sottrarre l'imponibile alle casse dello Stato è stato adottato nel *contesto delle operazioni commerciali sulla compravendita di calciatori*.

Le ipotesi di reato sono diverse: dichiarazione fraudolenta mediante uso di fatture o altri documenti per operazioni inesistenti, dichiarazione infedele, omessa dichiarazione, emissione di fatture o altri documenti per operazioni inesistenti.

Ecco tutti i nomi degli indagati:

*Dirigenti/procuratori*: Alessandro Moggi, Marco Sommella, Vincenzo Leonardi, Riccardo Calleri, Umberto Calaiò, Leonardo Rodriguez, Fernando Hidalgo, Aleandro Mazzoni, Edoardo Rossetto, Antonio Percassi, Luca Percassi, Claudio Garzelli, Giorgio Perinetti, Luigi Corioni, Gianluca Nani, Sergio Gasparin, Pietro Lo Monaco, Igor Campedelli, Maurizio Zamparini, Rino Foschi, Daniele Sebastiani, Andrea Della Valle, Oronzo Corvino, Alessandro Zarbano, Enrico Preziosi, Luciano Cafaro, Jean Claude Blanc, Alessio Secco, Claudio Lotito, Marco Moschini, Renato Cipollini, Aldo Spinelli, *Adriano Galliani*, Aurelio De Laurentiis, Tommaso Ghirardi, Pietro Leonardi, Pasquale Foti, Eduardo Garrone, Marino Umberto, Massimo Mezzaroma, Roberto Zanzi, Giovanni Lombardi Stronati, Francesco Zadotti, Sergio Cassingena, Massimo Masolo, Dario Cassingena.

*Calciatori*: Gustavo German Denis, Quintero, Adrian Mutu, Ciro Immobile, Matteo Paro, Hernan Crespo, Pasquale Foggia, *Antonio Nocerino*, *Marek Jankulovski*, Cristian Chavez, Inacio David Fideleff, Ivan Ezequiel Lavezzi, Gabriel Paletta, Emanuele Calaiò, Cristian Molinaro, Rios Pavon, Diego Alberto Milito.

*Sportmediaset* riporta il *meccanismo truffaldino in atto tra dirigenti e procuratori*. 
Ecco la ricostruzione della Procura: i procuratori provvedevano a fatturare in maniera fittizia alle sole società calcistiche le loro prestazioni, simulando così che l'opera di intermediazione fosse resa nell'esclusivo interesse dei club, mentre di fatto venivano tutelati gli interessi degli atleti assistiti dagli agenti medesimi.
Quindi, sempre secondo la Procura, le società approfittavano dell'indebito vantaggio di potersi completamente dedurre dal reddito imponibile queste spese, beneficiando anche della detrazione dell'imposta sul valore aggiunto relativa alla pseudo prestazione ricevuta in esclusiva. In questo modo veniva permesso ai calciatori di non dichiarare quello che, in sostanza, era un fringe benefit riconosciuto agli stessi dalla societa' calcistica che quindi si accollava, a vantaggio dell'atleta, anche la spesa per l'intermediazione. 
In altre parole, l'importo pagato dai club costituiva un reddito da imputare effettivamente al calciatore e, di conseguenza, la società ometteva il pagamento delle ritenute fiscali e previdenziali sul maggior reddito loro ascrivibile all'atleta.
Peraltro alcuni agenti stranieri, di nazionalità argentina, mediante l'utilizzo di documentazione fiscale e commerciale fittizia e attraverso l'interposizione di società 'schermo' con sede in 'paradisi fiscali', distraendo i compensi ricevuti dalle legittime pretese erariali dello Stato di produzione del reddito (Italia) e di quello di residenza fiscale (Argentina), delocalizzavano i proventi delle attivita' professionali. A fronte degli importi rilevanti fraudolentemente evasi (oltre 12M), la misura patrimoniale del sequestro ha lo scopo di tutelare in maniera cautelativa le casse dello Stato, facendovi quindi rientrare le somme che illecitamente erano state sottratte al Fisco dagli indagati.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Repubblica, sembra che stia per scoppiare un altro scandalo nel mondo del calcio. Attualmente sono in corso per ordine della Procura di Napoli delle perquisizioni e dei sequestri per i reati di *evasione fiscale e false fatturazioni*.
> Gli indagati sono 64, tra cui tra cui l'ex presidente della Juventus Jean Claude Blanc, il presidente del Napoli Aurelio De Laurentiis, Adriano Galliani, Alessandro Moggi e alcuni calciatori.
> 
> *Attualmente le fiamme gialle stanno perquisendo gli uffici di Casa Milan.*
> ...



up


----------



## forzaplus44 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Se è un modo per cacciare via sta dirigenza di vermi allora ben venga!!


----------



## Milan7champions (26 Gennaio 2016)

In tempo reale si parla anche di perquisizione nella sede del Milan.Magari fosse la volta buona di liberarsi di questa cariatide


----------



## pazzomania (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Repubblica, sembra che stia per scoppiare un altro scandalo nel mondo del calcio. Attualmente sono in corso per ordine della Procura di Napoli delle perquisizioni e dei sequestri per i reati di *evasione fiscale e false fatturazioni*.
> Gli indagati sono 64, tra cui tra cui l'ex presidente della Juventus Jean Claude Blanc, il presidente del Napoli Aurelio De Laurentiis, Adriano Galliani, Alessandro Moggi e alcuni calciatori.
> 
> *Attualmente le fiamme gialle stanno perquisendo gli uffici di Casa Milan.*
> ...



Dai raga, in Italia lo fanno tutti...dai piccolissimi ai grossi..è talmente facile e sicuro che è prassi comune! non avevo dubbi!


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Repubblica, sembra che stia per scoppiare un altro scandalo nel mondo del calcio. Attualmente sono in corso per ordine della Procura di Napoli delle perquisizioni e dei sequestri per i reati di *evasione fiscale e false fatturazioni*.
> Gli indagati sono 64, tra cui tra cui l'ex presidente della Juventus Jean Claude Blanc, il presidente del Napoli Aurelio De Laurentiis, Adriano Galliani, Alessandro Moggi e alcuni calciatori.
> 
> *Attualmente le fiamme gialle stanno perquisendo gli uffici di Casa Milan.*
> ...



speriamo sia la volta buona che lo fan fuori!!!! non voglio illudermi però...


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, tra gli indagati ci sarebbe anche Lotito*


----------



## Alex (26 Gennaio 2016)

speriamo sia arrivato il grande giorno della squalifica a vita per galliani


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (26 Gennaio 2016)

Farà mercato e comanderà anche dalla galera.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> Farà mercato e comanderà anche dalla galera.



Si galera...per falsa fatturazione.... avremmo qualche milione di prigionieri...


----------



## Frank69 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Chiedo scusa, non avevo visto che la notizia era già stata postata qui...


----------



## el_gaucho (26 Gennaio 2016)

Se solo un decimo delle nefandezze di galliani vengono allo scoperto , sarebbe sufficiente per radiarlo dal calcio


----------



## Gabry (26 Gennaio 2016)

Mi aspetto che spunti il nome anche di Preziosi. Dai che magari ci liberiamo davvero di quello con la cravatta gialla.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto che spunti il nome anche di Preziosi. Dai che magari ci liberiamo davvero di quello con la cravatta gialla.



Davvero. Della banda di cosanostra del calcio manca solo lui


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Gennaio 2016)

*Secondo quanto riporta C&F, per le fiamme gialle esisterebbe un radicato sistema finalizzato ad evadere le imposte, posto in essere da ben 35 società di serie A e B, nonché da oltre un centinaio di persone fisiche, tra calciatori e loro procuratori. L'indagine è stata chiamata operazione ‘Fuorigioco’.
In particolare, sembrerebbe che il meccanismo fraudolento che è stato architettato per sottrarre l'imponibile alle casse dello Stato è stato adottato nel contesto delle operazioni commerciali sulla compravendita di calciatori.

Le ipotesi di reato sono diverse: dichiarazione fraudolenta mediante uso di fatture o altri documenti per operazioni inesistenti, dichiarazione infedele, omessa dichiarazione, emissione di fatture o altri documenti per operazioni inesistenti.*


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (26 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si galera...per falsa fatturazione.... avremmo qualche milione di prigionieri...



si lo so..ma fammi sognare!!


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta C&F, per le fiamme gialle esisterebbe un radicato sistema finalizzato ad evadere le imposte, posto in essere da ben 35 società di serie A e B, nonché da oltre un centinaio di persone fisiche, tra calciatori e loro procuratori. L'indagine è stata chiamata operazione ‘Fuorigioco’.
> In particolare, sembrerebbe che il meccanismo fraudolento che è stato architettato per sottrarre l'imponibile alle casse dello Stato è stato adottato nel contesto delle operazioni commerciali sulla compravendita di calciatori.
> 
> Le ipotesi di reato sono diverse: dichiarazione fraudolenta mediante uso di fatture o altri documenti per operazioni inesistenti, dichiarazione infedele, omessa dichiarazione, emissione di fatture o altri documenti per operazioni inesistenti.*



io però non so da che parte stare...da una parte c è un governo ladro e dall'altra galliani....


----------



## Hammer (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta C&F, per le fiamme gialle esisterebbe un radicato sistema finalizzato ad evadere le imposte, posto in essere da ben 35 società di serie A e B, nonché da oltre un centinaio di persone fisiche, tra calciatori e loro procuratori. L'indagine è stata chiamata operazione ‘Fuorigioco’.
> In particolare, sembrerebbe che il meccanismo fraudolento che è stato architettato per sottrarre l'imponibile alle casse dello Stato è stato adottato nel contesto delle operazioni commerciali sulla compravendita di calciatori.
> 
> Le ipotesi di reato sono diverse: dichiarazione fraudolenta mediante uso di fatture o altri documenti per operazioni inesistenti, dichiarazione infedele, omessa dichiarazione, emissione di fatture o altri documenti per operazioni inesistenti.*



Solo la galera o la natura possono levarci Galliani di torno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta C&F, per le fiamme gialle esisterebbe un radicato sistema finalizzato ad evadere le imposte, posto in essere da ben 35 società di serie A e B, nonché da oltre un centinaio di persone fisiche, tra calciatori e loro procuratori. L'indagine è stata chiamata operazione ‘Fuorigioco’.
> In particolare, sembrerebbe che il meccanismo fraudolento che è stato architettato per sottrarre l'imponibile alle casse dello Stato è stato adottato nel contesto delle operazioni commerciali sulla compravendita di calciatori.
> 
> Le ipotesi di reato sono diverse: dichiarazione fraudolenta mediante uso di fatture o altri documenti per operazioni inesistenti, dichiarazione infedele, omessa dichiarazione, emissione di fatture o altri documenti per operazioni inesistenti.*



up


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta C&F, per le fiamme gialle esisterebbe un radicato sistema finalizzato ad evadere le imposte, posto in essere da ben 35 società di serie A e B, nonché da oltre un centinaio di persone fisiche, tra calciatori e loro procuratori. L'indagine è stata chiamata operazione ‘Fuorigioco’.
> In particolare, sembrerebbe che il meccanismo fraudolento che è stato architettato per sottrarre l'imponibile alle casse dello Stato è stato adottato nel contesto delle operazioni commerciali sulla compravendita di calciatori.
> 
> Le ipotesi di reato sono diverse: dichiarazione fraudolenta mediante uso di fatture o altri documenti per operazioni inesistenti, dichiarazione infedele, omessa dichiarazione, emissione di fatture o altri documenti per operazioni inesistenti.*



mamma mia... si son svegliati presto. Che le operazioni sulla compravendita dei giocatori fossero quantomeno sospette, qua si ipotizzava da tanto. Con gli affari tra galliani e preziosi ci si potrebbe scrivere un libro


----------



## pazzomania (26 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> mamma mia... si son svegliati presto. Che le operazioni sulla compravendita dei giocatori fossero quantomeno sospette, qua si ipotizzava da tanto. Con gli affari tra galliani e preziosi ci si potrebbe scrivere un libro



Io non so quanto in generale siate "consapevoli" di come gira il mondo, non mi riferisco a te [MENTION=222]Underhill84[/MENTION] ma in generale, ma penso che il 99% per cento di chi può adopera questi "sistemi", denaro (TANTO) cash ed esentasse, che volere di più dalla vita?

Si farebbe prima a contare quanti sono puliti che a contare i colpevoli.


----------



## Il Genio (26 Gennaio 2016)

*siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta C&F, per le fiamme gialle esisterebbe un radicato sistema finalizzato ad evadere le imposte, posto in essere da ben 35 società di serie A e B, nonché da oltre un centinaio di persone fisiche, tra calciatori e loro procuratori. L'indagine è stata chiamata operazione ‘Fuorigioco’.
> In particolare, sembrerebbe che il meccanismo fraudolento che è stato architettato per sottrarre l'imponibile alle casse dello Stato è stato adottato nel contesto delle operazioni commerciali sulla compravendita di calciatori.
> 
> Le ipotesi di reato sono diverse: dichiarazione fraudolenta mediante uso di fatture o altri documenti per operazioni inesistenti, dichiarazione infedele, omessa dichiarazione, emissione di fatture o altri documenti per operazioni inesistenti.*



Cioè praticamente tutta la serie A in mezzo. Finirà come al solito in una bolla di sapone.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> *siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*



MESSAGGIO PER CHI ESULTA:

Se io ho un' azienda, e faccio fare queste "cose" ad un mio sottoposto, lo fa per me...non per lui, chi ha orecchie per intendere....


----------



## Il Genio (26 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> MESSAGGIO PER CHI ESULTA:
> 
> Se io ho un' azienda, e faccio fare queste "cose" ad un mio sottoposto, lo fa per me...non per lui, chi ha orecchie per intendere....



Non mi interessa, l'ho detto e lo ripeto, se fosse anche la B, pur di liberarmi di tutto quel marciume vado in B.

Se io ho un'azienda e non posso licenziare chi fa il lazzarone allora mi va bene perdere un tot affinchè il lazzarone faccia le valige


----------



## zlatan (26 Gennaio 2016)

Speriamo va anche la B piuttosto, purchè spariscano quei 2. Ma tanto sono già pronti i tarallucci e il vino tra qualche mese.....


----------



## Efferosso (26 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non so quanto in generale siate "consapevoli" di come gira il mondo, non mi riferisco a te [MENTION=222]Underhill84[/MENTION] ma in generale, ma penso che il 99% per cento di chi può adopera questi "sistemi", denaro (TANTO) cash ed esentasse, che volere di più dalla vita?
> 
> Si farebbe prima a contare quanti sono puliti che a contare i colpevoli.



Attenzione a fare considerazioni generaliste e basate sul sentito dire.
La fatturazione falsa non è propriamente un reato di poco conto.

E comunque, no (grazie a Dio), non è che il 99% delle imprese in Italia fa fatture false (almeno dalle mie parti).


----------



## el_gaucho (26 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non so quanto in generale siate "consapevoli" di come gira il mondo, non mi riferisco a te [MENTION=222]Underhill84[/MENTION] ma in generale, ma penso che il 99% per cento di chi può adopera questi "sistemi", denaro (TANTO) cash ed esentasse, che volere di più dalla vita?
> 
> Si farebbe prima a contare quanti sono puliti che a contare i colpevoli.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## pazzomania (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Non mi interessa, l'ho detto e lo ripeto, se fosse anche la B, pur di liberarmi di tutto quel marciume vado in B.
> 
> Se io ho un'azienda e non posso licenziare chi fa il lazzarone allora mi va bene perdere un tot affinchè il lazzarone faccia le valige





Efferosso ha scritto:


> Attenzione a fare considerazioni generaliste e basate sul sentito dire.
> La fatturazione falsa non è propriamente un reato di poco conto.
> 
> E comunque, no (grazie a Dio), non è che il 99% delle imprese in Italia fa fatture false (almeno dalle mie parti).



Si sentono notizie ogni giorno, con retate dove vengono arrestare decine e decine di persone, per giri di milioni di euro.

Tenendo conto dei pesci piccoli e di quelli che non beccano (la maggior parte) ipotizzo che siano un OCEANO di persone quelle che fanno certe cose.


----------



## Efferosso (26 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> MESSAGGIO PER CHI ESULTA:
> 
> Se io ho un' azienda, e faccio fare queste "cose" ad un mio sottoposto, lo fa per me...non per lui, chi ha orecchie per intendere....



Fino ad un certo punto.
Anche ci fossero i requisiti della 231 (possibile, difficile dimostrare che Galliani abbia agito esclusivamente per un proprio tornaconto personale e null'altro) a quel punto si aprirebbe una possibile azione di responsabilità verso Galliani stesso (molto più verosimilmente attuabile rispetto alla dimostrazione di cui sopra) con risarcimenti vari appresso.
Se la cosa venisse gestita bene sarebbe più facile per il Milan guadagnarci che perderci.

Sempre a livello teorico, perché:
1) non è detto che salti fuori qualcosa (sono controlli, non è che il Milan domani diventa la società prestanome di Al Capone. I giornalai appena vedono un controllo hanno già la bava alla bocca).
2) Di motivi per mandare via Galliani ce ne sono stati per così e non è stato fatto nulla.


----------



## VonVittel (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta C&F, per le fiamme gialle esisterebbe un radicato sistema finalizzato ad evadere le imposte, posto in essere da ben 35 società di serie A e B, nonché da oltre un centinaio di persone fisiche, tra calciatori e loro procuratori. L'indagine è stata chiamata operazione ‘Fuorigioco’.
> In particolare, sembrerebbe che il meccanismo fraudolento che è stato architettato per sottrarre l'imponibile alle casse dello Stato è stato adottato nel contesto delle operazioni commerciali sulla compravendita di calciatori.
> 
> Le ipotesi di reato sono diverse: dichiarazione fraudolenta mediante uso di fatture o altri documenti per operazioni inesistenti, dichiarazione infedele, omessa dichiarazione, emissione di fatture o altri documenti per operazioni inesistenti.*



Che abbiano fatto suscitare qualche dubbio i 23 milioni dati al Genoa per Beretta, Zigoni e Oduamadi? Ahahahaha che schifo


----------



## Efferosso (26 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si sentono notizie ogni giorno, con retate dove vengono arrestare decine e decine di persone, per giri di milioni di euro.
> 
> Tenendo conto dei pesci piccoli e di quelli che non beccano (la maggior parte) ipotizzo che siano un OCEANO di persone quelle che fanno certe cose.



Io personalmente non leggo ogni giorno di società verificate per falsa fatturazione (che continuo a dire, non è una cosa banale. Non è semplicemente il dedursi dei costi indeducibili...).
Anche se fosse, però, che ne salta fuori una al giorno, sono 365 all'anno. Prendendo semplicemente le SRL in italia (tolgo ditte individuali, artigiani, professionisti semplificati, società di persone etc, tolgo "i pesci piccoli", diciamo così) mi pare che il dato fosse nell'ordine delle 100.000 in Italia (è un ricordo vado dell'Università, prendilo con le pinze, ma è per dare una unità di misura), parliamo di percentuali inferiori all' 1%


----------



## diavolo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Lo voglio vedere in manette


----------



## Black (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Repubblica, sembra che stia per scoppiare un altro scandalo nel mondo del calcio. In queste ore sono in corso per ordine della Procura di Napoli delle perquisizioni e dei sequestri per i reati di *evasione fiscale e false fatturazioni*.
> Gli indagati sono 64, tra cui tra cui l'ex presidente della Juventus Jean Claude Blanc, il presidente del Napoli Aurelio De Laurentiis, Adriano Galliani, Alessandro Moggi e alcuni calciatori.
> 
> *Attualmente le fiamme gialle stanno perquisendo gli uffici di Casa Milan.*
> ...



dai che ci liberiamo di Galliani!! altro che Bee, tifiamo per la GdF


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta C&F, per le fiamme gialle esisterebbe un radicato sistema finalizzato ad evadere le imposte, posto in essere da ben 35 società di serie A e B, nonché da oltre un centinaio di persone fisiche, tra calciatori e loro procuratori. L'indagine è stata chiamata operazione ‘Fuorigioco’.
> In particolare, sembrerebbe che il meccanismo fraudolento che è stato architettato per sottrarre l'imponibile alle casse dello Stato è stato adottato nel contesto delle operazioni commerciali sulla compravendita di calciatori.
> 
> Le ipotesi di reato sono diverse: dichiarazione fraudolenta mediante uso di fatture o altri documenti per operazioni inesistenti, dichiarazione infedele, omessa dichiarazione, emissione di fatture o altri documenti per operazioni inesistenti.*



Cioè stanno scoprendo l'acqua calda?

Qualcuno di veramente in alto deve aver preso la decisione.


----------



## wildfrank (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * operazioni commerciali sulla compravendita di calciatori.
> *



Mmmmmmmmm!!!! Ho l'acquolina in bocca...


----------



## bmb (26 Gennaio 2016)

Galliani si è già costruito la sua personalissima Catedral per evitare di farsi sgozzare dai milanisti galeotti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Gennaio 2016)

*Ecco tutti i nomi degli indagati:

Dirigenti/procuratori: Alessandro Moggi, Marco Sommella, Vincenzo Leonardi, Riccardo Calleri, Umberto Calaiò, Leonardo Rodriguez, Fernando Hidalgo, Aleandro Mazzoni, Edoardo Rossetto, Antonio Percassi, Luca Percassi, Claudio Garzelli, Giorgio Perinetti, Luigi Corioni, Gianluca Nani, Sergio Gasparin, Pietro Lo Monaco, Igor Campedelli, Maurizio Zamparini, Rino Foschi, Daniele Sebastiani, Andrea Della Valle, Oronzo Corvino, Alessandro Zarbano, Enrico Preziosi, Luciano Cafaro, Jean Claude Blanc, Alessio Secco, Claudio Lotito, Marco Moschini, Renato Cipollini, Aldo Spinelli, Adriano Galliani, Aurelio De Laurentiis, Tommaso Ghirardi, Pietro Leonardi, Pasquale Foti, Eduardo Garrone, Marino Umberto, Massimo Mezzaroma, Roberto Zanzi, Giovanni Lombardi Stronati, Francesco Zadotti, Sergio Cassingena, Massimo Masolo, Dario Cassingena.

Calciatori: Gustavo German Denis, Quintero, Adrian Mutu, Ciro Immobile, Matteo Paro, Hernan Crespo, Pasquale Foggia, Antonio Nocerino, Marek Jankulovski, Cristian Chavez, Inacio David Fideleff, Ivan Ezequiel Lavezzi, Gabriel Paletta, Emanuele Calaiò, Cristian Molinaro, Rios Pavon, Diego Alberto Milito.*


----------



## Theochedeo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ragazzi attenzione a non confondere la giustizia ordinaria con quella sportiva, perchè se da un lato non si rischia granchè (il falso in bilancio in Italia è poca cosa, purtroppo) dall'altro non si può fare spallucce e qualche squalifica bisogna elargirla. Probabilmente se la giustizia sportiva punirà i vertici del Milan ne andrà di mezzo anche la società stessa (attenzione al caso Montepaschi Siena di qualche anno fa).


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ci siamo dentro fino al collo...a proposito di collo, il condor sarà in preda ad un attacco compulsivo di colpi di collo..lo immagino barricato nel suo ufficio a casa milan che guarda fuori dalla vetrata con la rivoltella in mano...


----------



## Milo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Tutti al gabbio. Soprattutto la triade!!!


----------



## wildfrank (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Antonio Nocerino
> *



Via, via! Licenziamento per giusta causa!!!


----------



## Milan7champions (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco tutti i nomi degli indagati:
> 
> Dirigenti: Alessandro Moggi, Marco Sommella, Vincenzo Leonardi, Riccardo Calleri, Umberto Calaiò, Leonardo Rodriguez, Fernando Hidalgo, Aleandro Mazzoni, Edoardo Rossetto, Antonio Percassi, Luca Percassi, Claudio Garzelli, Giorgio Perinetti, Luigi Corioni, Gianluca Nani, Sergio Gasparin, Pietro Lo Monaco, Igor Campedelli, Maurizio Zamparini, Rino Foschi, Daniele Sebastiani, Andrea Della Valle, Oronzo Corvino, Alessandro Zarbano, Enrico Preziosi, Luciano Cafaro, Jean Claude Blanc, Alessio Secco, Claudio Lotito, Marco Moschini, Renato Cipollini, Aldo Spinelli, Adriano Galliani, Aurelio De Laurentiis, Tommaso Ghirardi, Pietro Leonardi, Pasquale Foti, Eduardo Garrone, Marino Umberto, Massimo Mezzaroma, Roberto Zanzi, Giovanni Lombardi Stronati, Francesco Zadotti, Sergio Cassingena, Massimo Masolo, Dario Cassingena.
> 
> Calciatori: Gustavo German Denis, Quintero, Adrian Mutu, Ciro Immobile, Matteo Paro, Hernan Crespo, Pasquale Foggia, Antonio Nocerino, Marek Jankulovski, Cristian Chavez, Inacio David Fideleff, Ivan Ezequiel Lavezzi, Gabriel Paletta, Emanuele Calaiò, Cristian Molinaro, Rios Pavon, Diego Alberto Milito.*


Tante squadre italiane coinvolte, non leggo nomi di dirigenti interisti,chissa' come mai


----------



## Theochedeo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco tutti i nomi degli indagati:
> 
> Dirigenti/procuratori: Alessandro Moggi, Marco Sommella, Vincenzo Leonardi, Riccardo Calleri, Umberto Calaiò, Leonardo Rodriguez, Fernando Hidalgo, Aleandro Mazzoni, Edoardo Rossetto, Antonio Percassi, Luca Percassi, Claudio Garzelli, Giorgio Perinetti, Luigi Corioni, Gianluca Nani, Sergio Gasparin, Pietro Lo Monaco, Igor Campedelli, Maurizio Zamparini, Rino Foschi, Daniele Sebastiani, Andrea Della Valle, Oronzo Corvino, Alessandro Zarbano, Enrico Preziosi, Luciano Cafaro, Jean Claude Blanc, Alessio Secco, Claudio Lotito, Marco Moschini, Renato Cipollini, Aldo Spinelli, Adriano Galliani, Aurelio De Laurentiis, Tommaso Ghirardi, Pietro Leonardi, Pasquale Foti, Eduardo Garrone, Marino Umberto, Massimo Mezzaroma, Roberto Zanzi, Giovanni Lombardi Stronati, Francesco Zadotti, Sergio Cassingena, Massimo Masolo, Dario Cassingena.
> 
> Calciatori: Gustavo German Denis, Quintero, Adrian Mutu, Ciro Immobile, Matteo Paro, Hernan Crespo, Pasquale Foggia, Antonio Nocerino, Marek Jankulovski, Cristian Chavez, Inacio David Fideleff, Ivan Ezequiel Lavezzi, Gabriel Paletta, Emanuele Calaiò, Cristian Molinaro, Rios Pavon, Diego Alberto Milito.*



La feccia del calcio italiano c'è tutta. Bene.


----------



## Milo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Per paletta intendono quando l'abbiamo preso noi immagino. Siamo a 3, non male


----------



## wildfrank (26 Gennaio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi attenzione a non confondere la giustizia ordinaria con quella sportiva, perchè se da un lato non si rischia granchè (il falso in bilancio in Italia è poca cosa, purtroppo)



Ma......quale governo aveva depenalizzato il "falso in bilancio"??????


----------



## el_gaucho (26 Gennaio 2016)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Cioè stanno scoprendo l'acqua calda?
> 
> Qualcuno di veramente in alto deve aver preso la decisione.



Non puo' che essere cosi'. Non e' una scoperta che hanno fatto dalla mattina alla sera.
Come per calciopoli, qualcuno davvero in alto ha dato l'ok per scoprire il calderone.

Cosi' come si dice che galliani abbia dato il la a calciopoli per evitare di far venire moggi al milan, magari qualcuno ha restituito il colpo basso al geometra


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Gennaio 2016)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Non puo' che essere cosi'. Non e' una scoperta che hanno fatto dalla mattina alla sera.
> Come per calciopoli, qualcuno davvero in alto ha dato l'ok per scoprire il calderone.
> 
> Cosi' come si dice che galliani abbia dato il la a calciopoli per evitare di far venire moggi al milan, magari qualcuno ha restituito il colpo basso al geometra



Roma e Inter sono tra le poche non indagate.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta C&F, per le fiamme gialle esisterebbe un radicato sistema finalizzato ad evadere le imposte, posto in essere da ben 35 società di serie A e B, nonché da oltre un centinaio di persone fisiche, tra calciatori e loro procuratori. L'indagine è stata chiamata operazione ‘Fuorigioco’.
> In particolare, sembrerebbe che il meccanismo fraudolento che è stato architettato per sottrarre l'imponibile alle casse dello Stato è stato adottato nel contesto delle operazioni commerciali sulla compravendita di calciatori.
> 
> Le ipotesi di reato sono diverse: dichiarazione fraudolenta mediante uso di fatture o altri documenti per operazioni inesistenti, dichiarazione infedele, omessa dichiarazione, emissione di fatture o altri documenti per operazioni inesistenti.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco tutti i nomi degli indagati:
> 
> Dirigenti/procuratori: Alessandro Moggi, Marco Sommella, Vincenzo Leonardi, Riccardo Calleri, Umberto Calaiò, Leonardo Rodriguez, Fernando Hidalgo, Aleandro Mazzoni, Edoardo Rossetto, Antonio Percassi, Luca Percassi, Claudio Garzelli, Giorgio Perinetti, Luigi Corioni, Gianluca Nani, Sergio Gasparin, Pietro Lo Monaco, Igor Campedelli, Maurizio Zamparini, Rino Foschi, Daniele Sebastiani, Andrea Della Valle, Oronzo Corvino, Alessandro Zarbano, Enrico Preziosi, Luciano Cafaro, Jean Claude Blanc, Alessio Secco, Claudio Lotito, Marco Moschini, Renato Cipollini, Aldo Spinelli, Adriano Galliani, Aurelio De Laurentiis, Tommaso Ghirardi, Pietro Leonardi, Pasquale Foti, Eduardo Garrone, Marino Umberto, Massimo Mezzaroma, Roberto Zanzi, Giovanni Lombardi Stronati, Francesco Zadotti, Sergio Cassingena, Massimo Masolo, Dario Cassingena.
> 
> Calciatori: Gustavo German Denis, Quintero, Adrian Mutu, Ciro Immobile, Matteo Paro, Hernan Crespo, Pasquale Foggia, Antonio Nocerino, Marek Jankulovski, Cristian Chavez, Inacio David Fideleff, Ivan Ezequiel Lavezzi, Gabriel Paletta, Emanuele Calaiò, Cristian Molinaro, Rios Pavon, Diego Alberto Milito.*



.


----------



## wildfrank (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Roma e Inter sono tra le poche non indagate.



Lo scudetto degli onesti....

Comunque è significativo che (almeno fino ad ora) stiano perquisendo solo la nostra sede...


----------



## Efferosso (26 Gennaio 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Ma......quale governo aveva depenalizzato il "falso in bilancio"??????



Vi prego non diciamo cose a caso


----------



## Kaladin85 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Dal punto di vista sportivo direi che non rischiamo nulla...anche ci fosse responsabilità della società, praticamente dovrebbero retrocedere o penalizzare tutte le società.
Però magari riusciamo a liberarci del condor.

Solo una cosa mi lascia basito...indagato Milito, indagato Preziosi, ma nessun dirigente dell'inter?


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Certo che a leggere i nomi dei giocatori, si parla di roba vecchia vecchia  finirà tutto in una bolla di sapone o in prescrizione

Edit: Leggendo su Repubblica, le indagini riguardano fatti che risalgono al periodo 2009-2013


----------



## wildfrank (26 Gennaio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Vi prego non diciamo cose a caso



Perchè cosa ho detto? Vabbè va, lasciamo stare.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

sbattetelo in galera


----------



## Giangy (26 Gennaio 2016)

Praticamente dai nomi si salvano solo cinque società di serie A... il Carpi, l'Hellas Verona, Frosinone, Sassuolo, e Udinese


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Repubblica, sembra che stia per scoppiare un altro scandalo nel mondo del calcio. In queste ore sono in corso per ordine della Procura di Napoli delle perquisizioni e dei sequestri per i reati di *evasione fiscale e false fatturazioni*.
> Gli indagati sono 64, tra cui tra cui l'ex presidente della Juventus Jean Claude Blanc, il presidente del Napoli Aurelio De Laurentiis, Adriano Galliani, Alessandro Moggi e alcuni calciatori.
> 
> *Attualmente le fiamme gialle stanno perquisendo gli uffici di Casa Milan.*
> ...



*Quotate*


----------



## el_gaucho (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Roma e Inter sono tra le poche non indagate.



Scusami, te lo chiedo senza malizia alcuna, ma non ho capito se la tua risposta e' una conferma o negazione del mio post


----------



## Hammer (26 Gennaio 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Praticamente dai nomi si salvano solo cinque società di serie A... il Carpi, l'Hellas Verona, Frosinone, Sassuolo, e Udinese



Squalifichiamo tutte e Sassuolo campione d'Italia


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque è incredibile, siamo gli unici tifosi che ad una notizia del genere anziché tremare gioiamo..rendiamoci conto dove ci hanno portato come esasperazione..


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Repubblica, sembra che stia per scoppiare un altro scandalo nel mondo del calcio. In queste ore sono in corso per ordine della Procura di Napoli delle perquisizioni e dei sequestri per i reati di *evasione fiscale e false fatturazioni*.
> Gli indagati sono 64, tra cui tra cui l'ex presidente della Juventus Jean Claude Blanc, il presidente del Napoli Aurelio De Laurentiis, Adriano Galliani, Alessandro Moggi e alcuni calciatori.
> 
> *Attualmente le fiamme gialle stanno perquisendo gli uffici di Casa Milan.*
> ...



E' più probabile che in galera ci vadano i carabinieri che hanno perquisito, piuttosto che Galliani.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Lo scudetto degli onesti....
> 
> Comunque è significativo che (almeno fino ad ora) stiano perquisendo solo la nostra sede...



E' perchè è fatta bene. Chissà se hanno pagato il biglietto per entrare nel museo...


----------



## malos (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Repubblica, sembra che stia per scoppiare un altro scandalo nel mondo del calcio. In queste ore sono in corso per ordine della Procura di Napoli delle perquisizioni e dei sequestri per i reati di *evasione fiscale e false fatturazioni*.
> Gli indagati sono 64, tra cui tra cui l'ex presidente della Juventus Jean Claude Blanc, il presidente del Napoli Aurelio De Laurentiis, Adriano Galliani, Alessandro Moggi e alcuni calciatori.
> 
> *Attualmente le fiamme gialle stanno perquisendo gli uffici di Casa Milan.*
> ...



Ormai i finanzieri sono di casa alla fininvest, pagheranno pure l'affitto.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (26 Gennaio 2016)

ma sbaglio o pochi mesi fa era già successa una cosa simile finita in una bolla di sapone?


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ovviamente finirà il tutto in una bolla di sapone . 

Non hanno messo in galera il suo capo dopo tutto quello che ha fatto figurarsi se mettono al gabbio il pelato per 3 fatture false .


----------



## Giangy (26 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> ma sbaglio o pochi mesi fa era già successa una cosa simile finita in una bolla di sapone?



Io ricordo del caso Parma, con l'acquisto di Paletta


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (26 Gennaio 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Io ricordo del caso Parma, con l'acquisto di Paletta



io ricordo perquisizioni in casa milan pochi mesi fa e tutti esultavamo..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ovviamente c'è pure l'amico Enrico... lo so, non succederà nulla, finirà tutto in una bolla di sapone e il condor ne uscirà immacolato come una verginella. _Non succede ma se succede cit._


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' più probabile che in galera ci vadano i carabinieri che hanno perquisito, piuttosto che Galliani.


Morto


----------



## mistergao (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Repubblica, sembra che stia per scoppiare un altro scandalo nel mondo del calcio. In queste ore sono in corso per ordine della Procura di Napoli delle perquisizioni e dei sequestri per i reati di *evasione fiscale e false fatturazioni*.
> Gli indagati sono 64, tra cui tra cui l'ex presidente della Juventus Jean Claude Blanc, il presidente del Napoli Aurelio De Laurentiis, Adriano Galliani, Alessandro Moggi e alcuni calciatori.
> 
> *Attualmente le fiamme gialle stanno perquisendo gli uffici di Casa Milan.*
> ...



Che ci fosse del marcio nel mondo del calcio (ma mica solo in Italia) era ed è chiaro, vediamo come andrà questa inchiesta e dove porterà.

Per chi esulta o si dispera: calma, gente, calma. Ricordate sempre che:
- un indagato non è un condannato 
- la giustizia sportiva segue modi, codici e tempi diversi da quella penale

Chi di voi avrebbe mai pensato di rivedere in campo Stefano Mauri? Lui dalla prigione è passato ed adesso gioca, per cui calma...


----------



## Efferosso (26 Gennaio 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Perchè cosa ho detto? Vabbè va, lasciamo stare.



Sono allusioni fuori luogo che:
a) non c'entrano con la falsa fatturazione, che non è semplicemente un 2621 "qualsiasi"
b) riguardano norme che non sono fatte "ad hoc" per il Milan, ma rispecchiano la tutela di centinaia di migliaia di imprenditori.


----------



## DannySa (26 Gennaio 2016)

Strano per uno che li prende tutti a P0...


----------



## Aragorn (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Repubblica, sembra che stia per scoppiare un altro scandalo nel mondo del calcio. In queste ore sono in corso per ordine della Procura di Napoli delle perquisizioni e dei sequestri per i reati di *evasione fiscale e false fatturazioni*.
> Gli indagati sono 64, tra cui tra cui l'ex presidente della Juventus Jean Claude Blanc, il presidente del Napoli Aurelio De Laurentiis, Adriano Galliani, Alessandro Moggi e alcuni calciatori.
> 
> *Attualmente le fiamme gialle stanno perquisendo gli uffici di Casa Milan.*
> ...



Questa vicenda servirà solo a renderci il sangue ulteriormente amaro. Ci ritroveremo infatti un Galliani ancora più saldo alla sua poltrona nonstante le sue malefatte siano di dominio pubblico. Quindi meglio non illudersi troppo ragazzi.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ma era scontato. [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] lo aveva profetizzato da anni.

Attenzione, però: questo diavolo (ed il suo compare) ci trascinano all'inferno con loro.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Gennaio 2016)

*Sportmediaset riporta il meccanismo truffaldino in atto tra dirigenti e procuratori. 
Ecco la ricostruzione della Procura: i procuratori provvedevano a fatturare in maniera fittizia alle sole società calcistiche le loro prestazioni, simulando così che l'opera di intermediazione fosse resa nell'esclusivo interesse dei club, mentre di fatto venivano tutelati gli interessi degli atleti assistiti dagli agenti medesimi.
Quindi, sempre secondo la Procura, le società approfittavano dell'indebito vantaggio di potersi completamente dedurre dal reddito imponibile queste spese, beneficiando anche della detrazione dell'imposta sul valore aggiunto relativa alla pseudo prestazione ricevuta in esclusiva. In questo modo veniva permesso ai calciatori di non dichiarare quello che, in sostanza, era un fringe benefit riconosciuto agli stessi dalla societa' calcistica che quindi si accollava, a vantaggio dell'atleta, anche la spesa per l'intermediazione. 
In altre parole, l'importo pagato dai club costituiva un reddito da imputare effettivamente al calciatore e, di conseguenza, la società ometteva il pagamento delle ritenute fiscali e previdenziali sul maggior reddito loro ascrivibile all'atleta. 
Peraltro alcuni agenti stranieri, di nazionalità argentina, mediante l'utilizzo di documentazione fiscale e commerciale fittizia e attraverso l'interposizione di società 'schermo' con sede in 'paradisi fiscali', distraendo i compensi ricevuti dalle legittime pretese erariali dello Stato di produzione del reddito (Italia) e di quello di residenza fiscale (Argentina), delocalizzavano i proventi delle attivita' professionali. A fronte degli importi rilevanti fraudolentemente evasi (oltre 12M), la misura patrimoniale del sequestro ha lo scopo di tutelare in maniera cautelativa le casse dello Stato, facendovi quindi rientrare le somme che illecitamente erano state sottratte al Fisco dagli indagati.*


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2016)

*Casa Milan è stata la prima ad essere perquisita. La guardia di finanza si è presentata alle ore 8:30.*


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Siamo la società più perquisita al mondo  Gallo fallo mettere sulle maglie mi raccomando


----------



## wfiesso (26 Gennaio 2016)

beh che ci sia del marci con in procuratori suoi amici è lampante, anzi, noi lo diciamo da anni, il punto è un altro, quanto si ripercuoterà su di noi sta cosa? io penso che ci costerà molto molto caro, ma se ci liberiamo di quell'infame ben venga


----------



## francesco pagliuca (26 Gennaio 2016)

Arrestate galliani solo cosi' c'è ne possiamo liberare


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2016)

Se le responsabilità sono accertate ci becchiamo una penalizzazione in classifica al 99%


----------



## wfiesso (26 Gennaio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Se le responsabilità sono accertate ci becchiamo una penalizzazione in classifica al 99%



se ci liberiamo di galliani mi sta bene anche ripartire dall'eccellenza sinceramente, almeno guarderei le partite con uno spirito diverso, non come ora, senza alcuna aspettativa


----------



## mabadi (26 Gennaio 2016)

l'accusa mi sembra una st....., i procuratori fatturavano a chi pagava le loro competenze e la prestazione al massimo era resa in favore di entrambi i soggetti nell'ipotesi di rinnovo, nell'ipotesi di acquisto il calciatore non è neanche dipendente della società quindi non vedo come si possa ritenere il pagamento del compenso del procuratore come fringe benefit.
Ora ritenere che le somme fossero in realtà dei fringe benefit erogate ai calciatori mi sembra una elucubrazione mentale.
Soldi delle mie tasse gettate per 5 min di notorietà.

Il nome del PM, anche senza scriverlo si capisce.....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Casa Milan è stata la prima ad essere perquisita. La guardia di finanza si è presentata alle ore 8:30.*



Strano che non ci sia dentro Preziosi, ma vedrete che poi salteranno fuori tutti i nomi.

Era inevitabile che il marcio di Galliani venisse a galla. Mi dispiace molto che verremo penalizzati in modo pesante, perchè come al solito ci rimettono i tifosi.

Se servisse ad affossare Galliani per l'eternità sono anche disposto a pagare il prezzo, ma se poi riemerge dalle sue ceneri come sempre e non servirà a nulla, allora spero finisca tutto in una bolla di sapone.


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2016)

Anche se fosse colpevole, cosa gli può accadere nella peggiore delle ipotesi? Super multa? Squalifica per qualche mese? Ne uscirà pulito, come sempre.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Gennaio 2016)

*Comunicato ufficiale: La Procura della Repubblica di Napoli ha ritenuto quest'oggi di notificare ad Adriano Galliani avviso di chiusura delle indagini per una vicenda assolutamente marginale e non fondata, che troverà la sua risoluzione sia sotto il profilo tributario, sia sotto il profilo penale, in una doverosa archiviazione.

Avv. Niccolò Ghedini
Avv. Leandro Cantamessa*


----------



## Milan7champions (26 Gennaio 2016)

C'e' il comunicato ufficiale del Milan, nessuna penalizzazione ma solo archiviazione.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Strano che non ci sia dentro Preziosi, ma vedrete che poi salteranno fuori tutti i nomi.
> 
> Era inevitabile che il marcio di Galliani venisse a galla. Mi dispiace molto che verremo penalizzati in modo pesante, perchè come al solito ci rimettono i tifosi.
> 
> Se servisse ad affossare Galliani per l'eternità sono anche disposto a pagare il prezzo, ma se poi riemerge dalle sue ceneri come sempre e non servirà a nulla, allora spero finisca tutto in una bolla di sapone.



C'è c'è Preziosi. Nelle pagine indietro c'è la lista completa


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Gennaio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Strano che non ci sia dentro Preziosi, ma vedrete che poi salteranno fuori tutti i nomi.
> 
> Era inevitabile che il marcio di Galliani venisse a galla. Mi dispiace molto che verremo penalizzati in modo pesante, perchè come al solito ci rimettono i tifosi.
> 
> Se servisse ad affossare Galliani per l'eternità sono anche disposto a pagare il prezzo, ma se poi riemerge dalle sue ceneri come sempre e non servirà a nulla, allora spero finisca tutto in una bolla di sapone.



Nono,Preziosi c'è pure tra gli indagati .Comunque ben venga la Serie B se questo è il prezzo da pagare per ritornare ad essere una società di calcio.


----------



## ignaxio (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale: La Procura della Repubblica di Napoli ha ritenuto quest'oggi di notificare ad Adriano Galliani avviso di chiusura delle indagini per una vicenda assolutamente marginale e non fondata, che troverà la sua risoluzione sia sotto il profilo tributario, sia sotto il profilo penale, in una doverosa archiviazione.
> 
> Avv. Niccolò Ghedini
> Avv. Leandro Cantamessa*


Tradotto?


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento:
> 
> Ecco il comunicato ufficiale del Milan sulla questione:
> 
> ...




Tutti gli aggiornamento al primo post


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset riporta il meccanismo truffaldino in atto tra dirigenti e procuratori.
> Ecco la ricostruzione della Procura: i procuratori provvedevano a fatturare in maniera fittizia alle sole società calcistiche le loro prestazioni, simulando così che l'opera di intermediazione fosse resa nell'esclusivo interesse dei club, mentre di fatto venivano tutelati gli interessi degli atleti assistiti dagli agenti medesimi.
> Quindi, sempre secondo la Procura, le società approfittavano dell'indebito vantaggio di potersi completamente dedurre dal reddito imponibile queste spese, beneficiando anche della detrazione dell'imposta sul valore aggiunto relativa alla pseudo prestazione ricevuta in esclusiva. In questo modo veniva permesso ai calciatori di non dichiarare quello che, in sostanza, era un fringe benefit riconosciuto agli stessi dalla societa' calcistica che quindi si accollava, a vantaggio dell'atleta, anche la spesa per l'intermediazione.
> In altre parole, l'importo pagato dai club costituiva un reddito da imputare effettivamente al calciatore e, di conseguenza, la società ometteva il pagamento delle ritenute fiscali e previdenziali sul maggior reddito loro ascrivibile all'atleta.
> Peraltro alcuni agenti stranieri, di nazionalità argentina, mediante l'utilizzo di documentazione fiscale e commerciale fittizia e attraverso l'interposizione di società 'schermo' con sede in 'paradisi fiscali', distraendo i compensi ricevuti dalle legittime pretese erariali dello Stato di produzione del reddito (Italia) e di quello di residenza fiscale (Argentina), delocalizzavano i proventi delle attivita' professionali. A fronte degli importi rilevanti fraudolentemente evasi (oltre 12M), la misura patrimoniale del sequestro ha lo scopo di tutelare in maniera cautelativa le casse dello Stato, facendovi quindi rientrare le somme che illecitamente erano state sottratte al Fisco dagli indagati.*



In parole semplici?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> C'è c'è Preziosi. Nelle pagine indietro c'è la lista completa





Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Nono,Preziosi c'è pure tra gli indagati .Comunque ben venga la Serie B se questo è il prezzo da pagare per ritornare ad essere una società di calcio.



Ah ecco, era surreale non ci fosse  . Ora leggo tutte le news con calma.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale: La Procura della Repubblica di Napoli ha ritenuto quest'oggi di notificare ad Adriano Galliani avviso di chiusura delle indagini per una vicenda assolutamente marginale e non fondata, che troverà la sua risoluzione sia sotto il profilo tributario, sia sotto il profilo penale, in una doverosa archiviazione.
> 
> Avv. Niccolò Ghedini
> Avv. Leandro Cantamessa*



Significa che è già tutto archiviato o è solo la difesa di Cantamessa che auspica ciò?


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Tradotto?



Non vuol dir nulla... Quei due direbbero che non c'è nulla, pure se galliani spara a qualcuno in diretta nazionale


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ah ecco, era surreale non ci fosse  . Ora leggo tutte le news con calma.
> 
> 
> 
> Significa che è già tutto archiviato o è solo la difesa di Cantamessa che auspica ciò?



Siamo in Italia. Quindi è tutto già archiviato, morto e sepolto.

In questa nazione va in galera solo chi ruba per fame.


----------



## wildfrank (26 Gennaio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Sono allusioni fuori luogo che:
> a) non c'entrano con la falsa fatturazione, che non è semplicemente un 2621 "qualsiasi"
> b) riguardano norme che non sono fatte "ad hoc" per il Milan, ma rispecchiano la tutela di centinaia di migliaia di imprenditori.



a) parlavo in generale

b) ci mancherebbe che la depenalizzazione del falso in bilancio fosse stata fatta ad hoc per il Milan......


----------



## wfiesso (26 Gennaio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Tradotto?



che ce la prendiamo nel didietro e galliani resta dov'è con gli stessi poteri che ha ora


----------



## Sotiris (26 Gennaio 2016)

avviso di chiusura delle indagini preliminari non è archiviazione.
credo i legali si riferiscano all'avviso ex art. 415-bis cpp.
ora hanno 20 giorni per fare copia delle indagini svolte, presentare memorie, chiedere l'interrogatorio e indicare ultieriori elementi d'indagine.


----------



## addox (26 Gennaio 2016)

Inchiesta che finirà in un nulla di fatto, vista l'estensione che sta avendo.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

C'è in ballo mezzo calcio italiano tra gli indigati, figurati se puniranno seriamente qualcuno..


----------



## smallball (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento:
> 
> Ecco il comunicato ufficiale del Milan sulla questione:
> 
> ...



si spera che venga fatta una bella pulizia,ma ne dubito veramente tanto


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Gennaio 2016)

Sappiamo come funzionano ste cose in Italia...all'inizio "ma va non è nulla", poi BOOM

Speriamo, via tutti


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Gennaio 2016)

Basta che non pagherà il Milan per questo, spero sia una spinta per far andare in pensione Galliani.

Comunque ditemi quello che volete ma Galliani e Lotito si vede lontano un miglio che inciuciano alla grande, strano non si scambino anche i giocatori


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Gennaio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Tradotto?



Al 99% Galliani subirà un processo penale.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Basta che non pagherà il Milan per questo, spero sia una spinta per far andare in pensione Galliani.
> 
> Comunque ditemi quello che volete ma Galliani e Lotito si vede lontano un miglio che inciuciano alla grande, strano non si scambino anche i giocatori



Se Galliani verrà incriminato è sicuro che anche il Milan ne subirà le conseguenze. Se venissero confermate le accuse dette sopra, la società ha tratto vantaggio da operazioni illecite.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (26 Gennaio 2016)

atto a sopresa, ossia la perquisizione accompagnato da un avviso di chiusura delle indagini.
Non è chiuso un bel nulla, il procedimento va avanti.

Ghedini e Cantamessa come al solito provano a depistare l'opinione pubblica


----------



## Black (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset riporta il meccanismo truffaldino in atto tra dirigenti e procuratori.
> Ecco la ricostruzione della Procura: i procuratori provvedevano a fatturare in maniera fittizia alle sole società calcistiche le loro prestazioni, simulando così che l'opera di intermediazione fosse resa nell'esclusivo interesse dei club, mentre di fatto venivano tutelati gli interessi degli atleti assistiti dagli agenti medesimi.
> Quindi, sempre secondo la Procura, le società approfittavano dell'indebito vantaggio di potersi completamente dedurre dal reddito imponibile queste spese, beneficiando anche della detrazione dell'imposta sul valore aggiunto relativa alla pseudo prestazione ricevuta in esclusiva. In questo modo veniva permesso ai calciatori di non dichiarare quello che, in sostanza, era un fringe benefit riconosciuto agli stessi dalla societa' calcistica che quindi si accollava, a vantaggio dell'atleta, anche la spesa per l'intermediazione.
> In altre parole, l'importo pagato dai club costituiva un reddito da imputare effettivamente al calciatore e, di conseguenza, la società ometteva il pagamento delle ritenute fiscali e previdenziali sul maggior reddito loro ascrivibile all'atleta.
> Peraltro alcuni agenti stranieri, di nazionalità argentina, mediante l'utilizzo di documentazione fiscale e commerciale fittizia e attraverso l'interposizione di società 'schermo' con sede in 'paradisi fiscali', distraendo i compensi ricevuti dalle legittime pretese erariali dello Stato di produzione del reddito (Italia) e di quello di residenza fiscale (Argentina), delocalizzavano i proventi delle attivita' professionali. A fronte degli importi rilevanti fraudolentemente evasi (oltre 12M), la misura patrimoniale del sequestro ha lo scopo di tutelare in maniera cautelativa le casse dello Stato, facendovi quindi rientrare le somme che illecitamente erano state sottratte al Fisco dagli indagati.*



già lo sapevamo che gli assurdi acquisti di Galliani non erano dovuti solo all'incompetenza calcistica. Ora abbiamo quali vantaggi se ne traevano.
Spero che quello di Boateng possa essere l'ultimo contratto fatto firmare da Galliani!


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (26 Gennaio 2016)

al massimo pagheranno l'ammanco con una multa aggiuntiva


----------



## mr.wolf (26 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sappiamo come funzionano ste cose in Italia...all'inizio "ma va non è nulla", poi BOOM
> 
> Speriamo, via tutti


potrebbe essere il contrario, all'inizio BOOM e poi non succede nulla con il Gallo che rimane fisso sulla sua poltrona


----------



## Reblanck (26 Gennaio 2016)

Questo è normale in Italia lo sanno pure i muri ,lo fanno praticamente tutti anche le piccole aziende ..
Non si dimettono i politici indagati per mafia o i banchieri che rubano i risparmi di una vita alle persone figuriamoci se si dimette Galliani per cosi poco.


----------



## Victorss (26 Gennaio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Questo è normale in Italia lo sanno pure i muri ,lo fanno praticamente tutti anche le piccole aziende ..
> Non si dimettono i politici indagati per mafia o i banchieri che rubano i risparmi di una vita alle persone figuriamoci se si dimette Galliani per cosi poco.



Ma che dimette, quello non si dimette nemmeno se lo ingabbiano. Continuerebbe a dare ordini e percularci pure dalla cella.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Anche se fosse colpevole, cosa gli può accadere nella peggiore delle ipotesi? Super multa? Squalifica per qualche mese? Ne uscirà pulito, come sempre.



Lo penso anch'io, primo perchè non mi sembra una cosa così grave, secondo perchè dovrebbero radiare tutta la serie A.

1 mese di squalifica e via.


----------



## danjr (26 Gennaio 2016)

Dai speriamo bene!! Cioè male!


----------



## TheZio (26 Gennaio 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma che dimette, quello non si dimette nemmeno se lo ingabbiano. Continuerebbe a dare ordini e percularci pure dalla cella.



"Se non evade nessuno non entra nessuno"


----------



## osvaldobusatti (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento:
> 
> Ecco il comunicato ufficiale del Milan sulla questione:
> 
> ...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Gennaio 2016)

*Ecco i trasferimenti sotto la lente d'ingrandimento degli inquirenti. 
Il Milan è coinvolto in 5 casi: 2 volte per Legrottaglie (acquisto Juve e cessione al Catania), l'acquisto last second di Nocerino (passato alla storia per i soli €500.000 accettati da Zamparini), Oddo ceduto al Lecce, e il rinnovo di Jankulovski. In 4 casi su 5, Adriano Galliani è parte coinvolta.*


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2016)

spiace che ce ne vada di mezzo anche il milan, inteso come squadra, ma ogni disgrazia che capita a colui che ci sta affossando (insieme a berlusca), è per me motivo di gioia. 

anche di un'eventuale penalizzazione del milan me ne fregherebbe poco, anzi, sarebbe un motivo in più per Berlusconi per aprire gli occhi e cacciare il malefico gobbo pelato una volta per tutte.


----------



## wfiesso (26 Gennaio 2016)

Intanto giusto x farla in faccia a noi galliani mi dicono sia a genova, la fonte è un mio amico di li, non so altro peró... tanto x dire di quanto gliene frega a li di sta cosa


----------



## beleno (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco i trasferimenti sotto la lente d'ingrandimento degli inquirenti.
> Il Milan è coinvolto in 5 casi: 2 volte per Legrottaglie (acquisto Juve e cessione al Catania), l'acquisto last second di Nocerino (passato alla storia per i soli €500.000 accettati da Zamparini), Oddo ceduto al Lecce, e il rinnovo di Jankulovski. In 4 casi su 5, Adriano Galliani è parte coinvolta.*



Oppure è sempre coinvolto Alessandro Moggi, stando alle immagini postate.


----------



## wfiesso (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Al 99% Galliani subirà un processo penale.



Era una battuta?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco i trasferimenti sotto la lente d'ingrandimento degli inquirenti.
> Il Milan è coinvolto in 5 casi: 2 volte per Legrottaglie (acquisto Juve e cessione al Catania), l'acquisto last second di Nocerino (passato alla storia per i soli €500.000 accettati da Zamparini), Oddo ceduto al Lecce, e il rinnovo di Jankulovski. In 4 casi su 5, Adriano Galliani è parte coinvolta.*



Sono anni che questo pelato maledetto non fa altro che procurarci danni, sia a livello sportivo che d'immagine. Incredibile come non sia stato ancora cacciato a calci, incredibile


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Mamma mia... la famiglia moggi è marcia fino all'ultimo gene.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco i trasferimenti sotto la lente d'ingrandimento degli inquirenti.
> Il Milan è coinvolto in 5 casi: 2 volte per Legrottaglie (acquisto Juve e cessione al Catania), l'acquisto last second di Nocerino (passato alla storia per i soli €500.000 accettati da Zamparini), Oddo ceduto al Lecce, e il rinnovo di Jankulovski. In 4 casi su 5, Adriano Galliani è parte coinvolta.*




.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> Oppure è sempre coinvolto Alessandro Moggi, stando alle immagini postate.



Giusto la settimana scorsa era negli studi mediaset a fare l'esperto di mercato a Studio Sport..che figura..
Del resto come si dice "Buon sangue non mente"..

PS: ma non era già stato processato per Calciopoli con la GEA?


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Gennaio 2016)

tutto sto casino solo perche pagano meta parcella dell'agente?
bah.
come sempre fanno sembrare che vanno contro il sistema ma non fanno nulla di serio.
tutti prosciolti se quella è l'accusa.

io società pago al procuratore quello che ritengo giusto. se poi il procuratore non si fa pagare la provvigione dal giocatore a me società non importa nulla (e non sono neanche tenuto a saperlo)


----------



## Dexter (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset riporta il meccanismo truffaldino in atto tra dirigenti e procuratori.
> Ecco la ricostruzione della Procura: i procuratori provvedevano a fatturare in maniera fittizia alle sole società calcistiche le loro prestazioni, simulando così che l'opera di intermediazione fosse resa nell'esclusivo interesse dei club, mentre di fatto venivano tutelati gli interessi degli atleti assistiti dagli agenti medesimi.
> Quindi, sempre secondo la Procura, le società approfittavano dell'indebito vantaggio di potersi completamente dedurre dal reddito imponibile queste spese, beneficiando anche della detrazione dell'imposta sul valore aggiunto relativa alla pseudo prestazione ricevuta in esclusiva. In questo modo veniva permesso ai calciatori di non dichiarare quello che, in sostanza, era un fringe benefit riconosciuto agli stessi dalla societa' calcistica che quindi si accollava, a vantaggio dell'atleta, anche la spesa per l'intermediazione.
> In altre parole, l'importo pagato dai club costituiva un reddito da imputare effettivamente al calciatore e, di conseguenza, la società ometteva il pagamento delle ritenute fiscali e previdenziali sul maggior reddito loro ascrivibile all'atleta.
> Peraltro alcuni agenti stranieri, di nazionalità argentina, mediante l'utilizzo di documentazione fiscale e commerciale fittizia e attraverso l'interposizione di società 'schermo' con sede in 'paradisi fiscali', distraendo i compensi ricevuti dalle legittime pretese erariali dello Stato di produzione del reddito (Italia) e di quello di residenza fiscale (Argentina), delocalizzavano i proventi delle attivita' professionali. A fronte degli importi rilevanti fraudolentemente evasi (oltre 12M), la misura patrimoniale del sequestro ha lo scopo di tutelare in maniera cautelativa le casse dello Stato, facendovi quindi rientrare le somme che illecitamente erano state sottratte al Fisco dagli indagati.*


E' abbastanza grave, una cosa del genere la finanza non la perdonerebbe MAI ad un imprenditore qualunque. Galliani anche se finisse nei guai ha i legali del Presidente, ne uscirà pulitissimo.


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Gennaio 2016)

E possibile che dopo questo se me va sto vessel di Galliani?
Questo fa il mercato al suo interesso. E gia se ne va lui e prendiamo un DS competente credo che cambia tanto.


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Dexter ha scritto:


> E' abbastanza grave, una cosa del genere la finanza non la perdonerebbe MAI ad un imprenditore qualunque. Galliani anche se finisse nei guai ha i legali del Presidente, ne uscirà pulitissimo.



cosa hanno fatto di cosi grave? hanno pagato un parcella pattuita


----------



## Dexter (26 Gennaio 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> cosa hanno fatto di cosi grave? hanno pagato un parcella pattuita


Si sono accollati la parte di competenza del giocatore, usufruendo di deduzioni e compensazioni iva inesistenti...Chiamalo poco, se lo fa un tipo a caso lo spellano. Ma immagino che se il totale è 12 milioni le cifre che interessano il Milan siano irrilevanti considerati i 200 circa di ricavi, quindi non accadrà niente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco i trasferimenti sotto la lente d'ingrandimento degli inquirenti.
> Il Milan è coinvolto in 5 casi: 2 volte per Legrottaglie (acquisto Juve e cessione al Catania), l'acquisto last second di Nocerino (passato alla storia per i soli €500.000 accettati da Zamparini), Oddo ceduto al Lecce, e il rinnovo di Jankulovski. In 4 casi su 5, Adriano Galliani è parte coinvolta.*



Mi pare che questa sia solo la piccola punta dell'iceberg. Sono operazioni vecchie.
Se scoperchiano il pentolone potrebbero trovare di tutto, negli ultimi anni ci sono state operazioni di Galliani con procuratori e presidenti ben più sospette di queste.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Figuriamoci se il demonio in persona non la passerà liscia anche stavolta. E' più facile che mandino noi in serie D e che lui resti impunito e al suo posto piuttosto che sia il solo a pagare...


----------



## Petrecte (26 Gennaio 2016)

Non accadrà Nulla come quando lo processarono x le plusvalenze sospette tra Inter e Milan ..... bidoni e cessi strapagato a caso Solo x alleggerire il bilancio ....


----------



## davoreb (26 Gennaio 2016)

Purtroppo da quello che leggo non è niente di che, spero che indagando su questa cosa (che non è granche) trovino almeno qualche scheletro che obbligi Galliani almeno alle dimissioni.


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Purtroppo da quello che leggo non è niente di che, spero che indagando su questa cosa (che non è granche) trovino almeno qualche scheletro che obbligi Galliani almeno alle dimissioni.



Se, sogna...


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia... la famiglia moggi è marcia fino all'ultimo gene.



si sapeva da anni, dai tempi della mafia GEA. 

lui e suo padre dovrebbero marcire in galera da anni e invece sono ancora in giro.


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Si sono accollati la parte di competenza del giocatore, usufruendo di deduzioni e compensazioni iva inesistenti...Chiamalo poco, se lo fa un tipo a caso lo spellano. Ma immagino che se il totale è 12 milioni le cifre che interessano il Milan siano irrilevanti considerati i 200 circa di ricavi, quindi non accadrà niente.



hanno pagato una cifra pattuita. di questa cifra si sono dedotti il costo giustamente e l'iva che hanno pagato. se alla societa milan l'agente non fa pagare al giocatore la sua percentuale non è tenuto a saperlo. dimostrare il contrario senza qualcosa di scritto e non solo presunto è impossibili.
i commercialisti esistono per quello raga


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Gennaio 2016)

Andrei volentieri in B pur di vederlo morire e marcire in cella


----------



## Dexter (26 Gennaio 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> hanno pagato una cifra pattuita. di questa cifra si sono dedotti il costo giustamente e l'iva che hanno pagato. se alla societa milan l'agente non fa pagare al giocatore la sua percentuale non è tenuto a saperlo. dimostrare il contrario senza qualcosa di scritto e non solo presunto è impossibili.
> i commercialisti esistono per quello raga


Le cose sono due, o non hai capito una mazza di quello che è successo, o non c'ho capito io. A me è chiarissimo, se fosse come dici tu non ci sarebbe neanche questo topic, perchè non lo saprebbe nessuno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ricordate le dichiarazioni di Barbara sui dirigenti coinvolti in scandali?

Già sapeva dai


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Gennaio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Andrei volentieri in B pur di vederlo morire e marcire in cella



.


----------



## alcyppa (26 Gennaio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Andrei volentieri in B pur di vederlo morire e marcire in cella



Ma anche se fosse Lega Pro gioirei e correrei nudo per strada.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (26 Gennaio 2016)

(chissà perchè quando si apre una fogna salta fuori il nome di Galliani) cit.


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Le cose sono due, o non hai capito una mazza di quello che è successo, o non c'ho capito io. A me è chiarissimo, se fosse come dici tu non ci sarebbe neanche questo topic, perchè non lo saprebbe nessuno.



Vediamo come andrà a finire


----------



## neversayconte (27 Gennaio 2016)

Quindi il terzo fatturato più alto d italia e' truccato con fatture false, ho capito male?


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Gennaio 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> (chissà perchè quando si apre una fogna salta fuori il nome di Galliani) cit.



E' proprio questo il punto. Ogni volta che si parla di marcio nel calcio, anche di cose lievi, il nome di Galliani c'è SEMPRE.


----------

